# R.I.P to a great....



## Flareth (May 23, 2009)

This happened a few days ago, so it may be old news to some.

Wayne Allwine, better known as the voice of Mickey Mouse, died May 18th. he was 62 years old. He apparently died from complications with diabetes.

I'm sad. We just lost a piece of our childhood. ;_;


----------



## Bombsii (May 23, 2009)

I just heard about this.... Wow. I _loved_ Mickey Mouse...

RIP

Its always sad when someone dies but..... _Mickey Mouse?!_


----------



## Kai Lucifer (May 23, 2009)

It's sad that he died (of course it is, what kind of person would I be if I said it wasn't) but what I find more upsetting is that Disney have to find someone else to voice him. With Disney's current failures (HSM, Camp rock and whatever) It's going to be very queer indeed. (NOTE: I use queer in it's proper sense and not as a euphinism for homosexual)


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 23, 2009)

Hrm. I was always more of a Warner Bros. fan, but this is still quite a sombre day. Mr. Allwine must've had one of the most recognisable voices in the English-speaking world, and it's sad that he died relatively young.



> (NOTE: I use queer in it's proper sense and not as a euphinism for homosexual)


*euphemism

Also, queer is not a euphemism. It's used proudly by the LGBT community, and that use of the word is every bit as "proper" as the old-fashioned meaning.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 23, 2009)

...All I hope for is that they find an excellent replacement for him.

It's quite surreal; Mickey's always struck me as immortal for some reason...


----------



## foreign contaminant (May 23, 2009)

this took me by surprise. he was actually married to russi taylor, who voiced minnie, as well as other characters.


----------



## ElBoricua (May 26, 2009)

Flareth said:


> This happened a few days ago, so it may be old news to some.
> 
> Wayne Allwine, better known as the voice of Mickey Mouse, died May 18th. he was 62 years old. He apparently died from complications with diabetes.
> 
> I'm sad. We just lost a piece of our childhood. ;_;


Looks like the cat got his tounge


----------



## octobr (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Kinova (May 26, 2009)

Heard about this a few days ago; was pretty gutted.

The fact that he was married to Minnie's voice actor, though, and that she'll have to work with some new guy now... ate me up. XC


----------



## Skroy (May 29, 2009)

The voice of Mickey Mouse... _dead!?_ ... I'm too surprised to leave a comment. 
(Don't you think a lot of good people are passing away lately these pass few years?)

May Mr. Allwine rest in peace; I find that he had one of the most memorable voices in the voice-acting world. T_T


----------

